# IBS cause - BC, or maybe car accident?



## Allieps (May 27, 2010)

I started having IBS symptoms about three years ago and I'm trying to figure out what caused it.. I know it can just happen but it seems to me it was triggered by either my BC, or by a car accident I had. I was 16 & started BC in mid september of that year (2007) because I was having sharp pains in my ovaries. Doctor suspected cysts but never checked and after starting BC these pains ceased but I did feel nauseous and gross from the pills for the first two months until December, when I was in a car accident.. started having bad abdominal pain after that and C & D on and off sometimes, usually normal BMs. Had an ultrasound and they saw my spleen was swollen but didn't really tell me if that was causing the pain or not, or why it was swollen. I have been having pain and every now and then BM issues off and on since then, and they seem to get worse if I forget pills and have to double up. The pain usually starts during my period and lasts a week to a month and then will go away for a month or two and then come back again.Do you think it is more likely that the IBS was caused by BC or the accident? I'm considering going off my BC to see if it helps, and then going on NuvaRing afterwards as I've heard that's better. What do you guys think?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Hormonal birth control is hit or miss. Some people do better on it other finds it makes the IBS worse. Doesn't seem to cause it, so maybe the accident, but if you've have a GI infection of any kind that can also set it off. (and is a very common trigger for it).Doing the skip a pill then double up could be bothering the IBS as hormones fluxuating tends to be bad for it (and why sometimes BC helps and sometimes it doesn't, depends on if it smooths you out or not, which it can for people who are irregular. So something that is consistent may be better for you.


----------



## melodymsw (Mar 28, 2010)

I completely agree with what Kathleen said. All of it.


----------



## Allieps (May 27, 2010)

Yeah I have been off my BC for three days now so I will wait it out and see how I feel, if I'm feeling better I will definitely look into the NuvaRing, i've heard good things about it so hopefully that works out!


----------

